#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2009 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2009.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2008 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2010 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2005 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2007 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2006 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## goswami kumar

its really helpfull to those appearing or preparing for gate's. thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

thnx. it means a lot ot students preparing for gate's.  :): 

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

thnx. it means a lot ot students preparing for gate's.  :):

----------


## Arka mondal

thank you very much...

----------


## manoharan g

Thanks for uploading GATE papers.

----------


## dey06rupam

thanks.....its really helpful  and perfect engg. site..........

----------


## Naren.mech

Thanks Fadooooooooooooooooo :(clap):

----------


## Padmanav

it really means a lot for engg students....thank you....

----------


## varmanraj

u r providing a real help for our future

----------


## sanjay pandit

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
please put IES questions also topic wise as early as possible

----------


## mzkarthikeyan

hello i  am mzkarthikeyan i want mechanical e-books

----------


## sonu456

thanks a lot frnd

----------


## Venkatvanamadi

Where are the  solutions ????

----------

